# 16' Richline restore



## Moondog (Feb 18, 2014)

O.K. here's my recent project. New restore for our new family fishing boat. We had a 1954 Blue star 14' that I restored. I owned it for 8 years, and countless fishing trips. We caught a crap load of fish, and had a lot of good times in that boat. I sold it, (regretfully) bought and sold another fishing boat, (Lowe Roughneck, expensive, and over hyped). I have heard my wife on timeless occasion refer to "the old fishing boat", (blue star), and ask why we sold it, and why we don't get something else like it. I can not say that I have agreed with my wife more on any topic.  So, here is my solution. A 1974 16' Richline. I'm not sure, but, I think it is a big 16. Hopefully you guys like the restore, and I am looking forward to any criticism, and or comments.


----------



## Moondog (Feb 18, 2014)

Still trying to post pictures of my restore. Cant seem to get them to upload.


----------



## rscottp (Feb 18, 2014)

Make sure the picture file is small enough.


----------



## Moondog (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanx! rscottp. I will give it a go.


----------



## Moondog (Feb 24, 2014)

Here are the Pics. Hope U guys, and gals like it. It's at the media blaster as we speak. Should have it back this week. Hope to have it done before spring fishing. Crappie and white bass.


----------



## Moondog (Feb 24, 2014)

Pictures are backwards. I was making fun of the cammo job. =D> Hope to paint it OD Green and Battleship grey. I will post more pics when it returns from being sandblasted.


----------



## Moondog (Mar 1, 2014)

Just curious, If anyone is out there reading this post, The starboard side of the transom sets lower than the port side. Even on the aluminum. Is this normal for this hull, or is this a modification?


----------



## rscottp (Mar 1, 2014)

Just read it!


----------



## miketheknife (Mar 1, 2014)

I am just getting started on a 1969 Rich Line Model 15. I will be following your restoration with much interest.
Mike


----------



## Moondog (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome Mike. I will try to be as thorough as possible on the posts. This will be a family fishing boat, so I expect it to get banged up and dirty. With that being said, I am not going to do some sort of immaculate restore on it. Just want to make it clean and comfortable for my wife and daughter, maybe a dog or two.  

Any suggestions on the transom from anyone? For some reason the Starboard side is obviously lower than the port side. I have it back from the sandblaster looks good. I have it at a friends shop doing some trailer mods. I will post pics of my question soon. Pretty much, the starboard side is somewhere around 3/4" lower than the Port side on the transom. Is this twist? Manufacturing flaw? Modification flaw? Or just the way the hull is supposed to be from the manufacturer?


----------



## Moondog (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey Mike, check out this post.....

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17351#p178204


----------



## Elevator (Mar 10, 2014)

Do you still have the plate on the transom that provides the maximum hp and gross load rating for this boat? I have the same boat, but mine is a 1969 and I raised the transom to accommodate a long shaft motor. I didn't notice that there was a difference in height from the port and starboard side of the transom before working on it. Could you provide a picture of the plate on the transom if you still have it, thanks. 


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342118#p342118 said:


> Moondog » 18 Feb 2014, 01:44[/url]"]O.K. here's my recent project. New restore for our new family fishing boat. We had a 1954 Blue star 14' that I restored. I owned it for 8 years, and countless fishing trips. We caught a crap load of fish, and had a lot of good times in that boat. I sold it, (regretfully) bought and sold another fishing boat, (Lowe Roughneck, expensive, and over hyped). I have heard my wife on timeless occasion refer to "the old fishing boat", (blue star), and ask why we sold it, and why we don't get something else like it. I can not say that I have agreed with my wife more on any topic.  So, here is my solution. A 1974 16' Richline. I'm not sure, but, I think it is a big 16. Hopefully you guys like the restore, and I am looking forward to any criticism, and or comments.


----------



## Moondog (Mar 14, 2014)

Elevator, the only descriptive numbers on this hull are on a small aluminum tag that was screwed to the starboard inside transom. No recommendations of maximum hp, or load rating. 

The tag reads as follows:

660345 C 16


----------



## Moondog (Mar 20, 2014)

Here are the pics back from media blast. Looks pretty good. I have to paint a test patch to see if it covers up the profile left from sandblast. I included 2 pics of the port and starboard sides of the transom port side is taller than starboard. Just wanted to know if anyone has seen this on there boat? It appears to be factory. Just seems odd. Any ideas?


----------



## Moondog (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, after numerous request, I'm going to assume no one reading this post has any idea as to what the reason is for the differences in height on the transom. I will just use all the old gear as a template and put it back together as I found it. With new wood of course. Still have a lot of prep to do before painting. I am going to paint the whole thing using Duralux Aluminum Boat Paint. After fixing any leaking rivets of course. Hopefully, If I want to change the topside color later, this brand is easy to paint over. Sounds like it provides a good base coat.


----------



## miketheknife (Mar 27, 2014)

I would not worry about the aluminum transom being uneven. My Rich Line has some difference, though not that much. Just make the new wood even and don't look back.
I have been at the mercy of the weather here. I have all of the new wood ready for my boat and it looks like next week will be warm and dry enough to install everything.
Mike


----------



## OutrageGIS (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice work! Recently got an older Richline (1958 16') and the transom is even on it. Same tag, just a serial # and "16" as model.


----------



## Moondog (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'll just roll with it. Just waiting for some warmer weather here, so I can paint the trailer and start checking for leaks on the hull. I guess the only person who will notice the transom difference is the unlucky Son of a B*%ch who takes it apart 50 years from now. Or, It will end up at the scrap yard, and eventually be made into someones beer cans.


----------



## Bigwrench (Apr 4, 2014)

Really looking good , I'm looking into getting restore project blasted now but not sure where to get it done. I may purchase a gravity feed tank and attempt it myself . Looking forward to watching yours come together.


----------



## Moondog (Apr 14, 2014)

Finally pulled the boat off so I can start getting the trailer up to par. Fresh paint, fresh bunks, a trailer jack on the tongue, and some brand new led lights.

Sorry the pic isn't very good. I will try to get a better one uploaded.


----------



## Moondog (May 5, 2014)

Thanks bigwrench. Overall the blasting was o.k. The gentlemen and I worked out a deal where he used a cheaper kind of media. It was o.k. on the steel trailer, but, left quite a profile on the aluminum boat. This may be good for the paint to stick to it, I am just concerned that that texture is going to come through once painted. This would create a rough surface that would be uncomfortable to folks in the boat and may promote drag in the water. I am going to paint a test patch on the hull, and see how it covers. It might do great, if it doesn't, I can always wheel it and smooth it out a bit. Also, he did not take the crap out of the seams on the outside that someone put there in an attempt to leak seal it. This was the main reason for taking it to the media blaster in the first place. Overall, I may have to spend quite a bit more time on the hull which irks me considering I paid good money to have it blasted. If you do have it blasted or do it yourself, make sure and use soda blasting. This will allow you to spend for time on an area and around the rivets and seems. This will also create the most desirable profile for painting. 

I am almost done with the trailer and ready to move on to the hull. I have a 2 year old daughter and she commands most of my attention during my free time. Willingly  So the project is moving at a slower pace than expected. (they always do) I got a good couple of coats of self etching primer on it and ready to move on to paint. Then new bunks and brand new harness and lights. (nothing pisses me off more than trailer lights that don't work, or have continuous shorts in them). Figured I would start fresh. That way I have no one to blame except for myself.


----------



## Moondog (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok guys. I took a hiatus on my boat restore. I'm back at it and hoping to get it done for spring fishing. I had briefly considered scrapping the project due to the amount of money already spent on it and finding the crap in the seems that needed to be scraped out. Here is some pics of what is in there.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 17, 2015)

> For some reason the Starboard side is obviously lower than the port side. I have it back from the sandblaster looks good. I have it at a friends shop doing some trailer mods. I will post pics of my question soon. Pretty much, the starboard side is somewhere around 3/4" lower than the Port side on the transom



Honestly, with the photo that you provided, I can not see a difference.
Using Paint Shop, I drew the red lines across the reference points and they
are all straight. To me, the starboard side looks a tiny bit lower than the port side.

Perhaps the trailer is crooked ?
Perhaps you need to leave the liquid persuasion alone for awhile.
Perhaps the previous owner did some modifications to the transom.
I you can make it suitable to your eye with some modifications, do it.
If it floats well, has a good balance, doesn't leak, then let it goooooooooo


----------



## Moondog (Feb 18, 2015)

All good points Johnny. Where the motor actually sets on the wood, (with the aluminum cap), it is a bit lower on the starboard side. I will take yours and a couple others advise, and just try to make it look good and let it be water under the bridge. I have had a difficult time staying on this project, but, If I can get back motivated, It will come together nicely. It's gonna make a great boat for catching white bass and Crappie, and for running limb lines for channel / Blue cats.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 18, 2015)

Am sure it will turn out just fine !! You are off to an awesome start with the media blasting.
Many of us don't have the luxury to blast down to bare metal. We just clean, sand and paint.

Now, to address your transom issue - - - 
With the boat on your trailer, or saw horses where you can get to the back end easily.
Don't try to get the boat _level_ - - - just take measurements from the bottom of your boat
and make your motor mount part of the transom EQUAL to the bottom. Use shims or whatever to get it
to that point. I had an older Tin a few years ago that the P/O had cut down the motor mount from
18" to 15" and it was a bit off. I had to rebuild it back to accept a 20" motor. That is what I did.
Then, when you apply the cap over the new transom and mount your motor,
the motor will be in the correct orientation to your boat's bottom. Then, when you bolt your motor solid to
the transom, it will not only look correct, it will *BE *correct.

Hope to see more pics of your progress when it warms up.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice work, MD! Have you looked at the Richline boats page at Yahoo Groups? You have to sign up but there are 180+ members, some of who are super knowledgeable about these boats. The guy who put the page together grew up next to the plant in the 50's and has a lot of old catalogs posted. Here is the link:
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Richline_53/photos/albums/285091846


----------



## Moondog (Feb 22, 2015)

Great post Johnny, I will definitely use this when I rebuild the transom. Outrage, I am a member of the group on yahoo. I don't live too far from the town where the old plant was. Lots of great restores and info on that group.


----------



## Moondog (Feb 22, 2015)

By the way outrage, great restore on your Richline. I had a Mercury just like that on my Blue star. Great motor once I figured out there was a rotten fuel line before the fuel sending unit. It gave me fits. I finally replaced that little section of rubber line and the motor purred like a kitten.


----------



## Kier (Feb 22, 2015)

From the pics it is hard to tell that the transom is different heights. I wouldnt worry about it to much. No clue of the cause.


----------



## OutrageGIS (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks, MD! The guy who runs the yahoo groups page (richline53) told me he used to take his dog walking by the plant in the late 50's and probably saw my boat in production. Too cool! Really getting itchy for warm weather with 12" of snow still on the ground. The old redline Merc's (mine is a 68 350) are sweet motors when you fix all the time-raveged bits.


----------



## Moondog (May 11, 2015)

Well guys, I hate to inform you, but, I sold my Richline and started a new project. As much as I love those old Richline's, my heart was just not into the project. I think it will make a great boat, I just wanted something different for my wife and girl. I bought a 1967 StarCraft Mariner V 16'. It has a larger / deeper inside area, and has a lot more room for accommodation for mods. I don't know if I am supposed to take this post down since I did not finish the restore? If anyone knows, let me know. I will start a new thread for my StarCraft restore, and post a couple of pics of it on this thread if I am aloud to. It is a very strait boat. It is going to make a nice restore.


----------



## OutrageGIS (May 12, 2015)

I think you should leave it up, the info and links might help someone else out. At least you posted that you sold the boat. Add a link at the end of this thread to link to your new build when you start it. Hope to see you at Cave Run sometime!


----------



## Moondog (May 25, 2015)

Will do. I will leave it up. Thanks for all replies. I will post a link for my new build. My StarCraft will not require much of an overhaul. Just a new floor and moving the helm back, and a new engine. I may do a few mods on it next year.


----------

